# 300 rules



## scmelik (Nov 20, 2008)

I just found out that our club league is going to be a NFAA 300 rules leauge this year. Being new to archery I don't really know anything about the different types of shoots (ie: NFAA 300, 3d ect.). Can someone please explain to me what this is and the rules to it?

Thanks


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

*300 Rules*

Go to the NFAA website and look for the rules on the left hand side of the page, but your league shuld have a list posted for you all or you might want to ask them. You will shoot 60 arrows at a 5 spot face or a single spot in 5 arrow ends, go down and score and then come back and start all over again. There are numerous other rules that goes along with this that is why I said to go to the NFAA site and you can see how the whole thing comes together.
I hope this helps you.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

They probably mean you will be shooting a 5 or single spot blue face target. you will shoot a total of 60 arrows valued at 5 points each for a possible score of 300. X's are counted a tie breakers. You are given 4 minutes to shoot 5 arrows but most people are done well before that becomes an issue. If an arrow comes out of your bow and the nock goes more than 10 feet past the shooting line it is considered a shot arrow. If it does not you can reshoot that shot. There are more but nothing to really worry about. I am sure the guys running the league will fill you in.


----------

